# Quail and mealworms?



## Jen (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone here who breeds quail feed them mealworms?

Cheers, Boo


----------



## Jen (Jan 10, 2010)

30 views and no replies, cheers guys


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 10, 2010)

Jen said:


> 30 views and no replies, cheers guys



Probably because the title says "Quail and mealworms" and people expect it might be something useful or interesting to them, like quails and mealworms being fed to reptiles, or nutritional information about them, or perhaps a question about... yeah, you get the idea. The problem is probably your title, not that the first 30 people to view the thread are feeding their quails lots of mealworms and not bothering to tell you about it.

...I could be wrong.


----------



## ravan (Jan 10, 2010)

my friend has quails, and yes, i've seen her feed them mealworms. 
the quails pretty much have a spastic fit trying to get them - they like them that much.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 10, 2010)

hey jen, what sort of quail are you breeding to feed?., Brown, Jap, or Kings for smaller pythons.
You can feed meal worms to them yes. They actually do enjoy them.


----------



## beeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Why would you go to that extent and waste mealworms, Makes it an expensive feed.
There are feed rations out there that are specificly designed for every life cycle of Quail.
Meal worms are high protien critters and quail dont need that much as it may cause excess fat production.
Average protien for a quail starter ration is 26%
Grower ration 22%
Breeder ration 18%
Quail starter is feed for the first 2 weeks of the birds life, From there it goes to the grower ration untill 6 weeks old and from there if the bird goes onto being a breeder
its feed the breeder ration for the rest of its life. 
This info is based on commercial production of Coturnix Coturnix (japanese quail)


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm gonna get some quail and do a setup ..tried a few years back but my cage setup was a little to wide and the crows pulled them through the wire ...also they are very flighty birds becareful when opening up the feeder doors etc ..as I lost two doing that ... 


I'll stick with chookies for a while ..they are easy to breed


----------



## Jen (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers guys, hmm, I seem to have had this no reply problem with a few threads, but as soon as someone 'known' posts, everyone piles in lol.
I don't see it as a waste to feed mealworms, they are ridiculously easy and cheap to breed and grow. Also, mealworms would be a treat, not a staple. I am looking at Jap quail to begin with, as I need a small chick for pythons such as stimmies as I cannot breed rodents due to my job. King chicks i think would be too small.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 10, 2010)

beeman said:


> Why would you go to that extent and waste mealworms, Makes it an expensive feed.
> There are feed rations out there that are specificly designed for every life cycle of Quail.
> Meal worms are high protien critters and quail dont need that much as it may cause excess fat production.
> Average protien for a quail starter ration is 26%
> ...


I thought mealworms have like 20- 22.3% protein, wouldn't that be similar compared to your examples?


----------



## Jen (Jan 10, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> I thought mealworms have like 20- 22.3% protein, wouldn't that be similar compared to your examples?



Apparently adults are up around the 55-60% mark. But as a treat I don't see a prob with the protein, it was the chitin I was worried about.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 10, 2010)

The Pro?s and Con?s of Mealworms as a food for reptiles
This is where i got my info form, could it be that far off?


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 10, 2010)

Jen said:


> Cheers guys, hmm, I seem to have had this no reply problem with a few threads, but as soon as someone 'known' posts, everyone piles in lol.



Then I suppose you're welcome :lol:


----------



## Jen (Jan 10, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> The Pro�s and Con�s of Mealworms as a food for reptiles
> This is where i got my info form, could it be that far off?



Sorry, you are right, I just checked my book notes and all my sources say 20% ish, must have been looking at something else.


----------



## porkosta (Jan 10, 2010)

I give my quails a bunch of mealworms about once a week and they go crazy for them. They love any form of live insect food you give them.


----------



## Jen (Jan 10, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> Then I suppose you're welcome :lol:



Yes Sdaji, if you wouldn't mind posting in all my threads from now on, I'd appreciate that  I can pay, but only in bags of mouse bedding....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

I had Bob white quails and they loved meal worms they used to get excited when they saw the tub coming


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 10, 2010)

Jen said:


> Yes Sdaji, if you wouldn't mind posting in all my threads from now on, I'd appreciate that  I can pay, but only in bags of mouse bedding....



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

